# German Pilot Watch



## Merlin (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello All,

I was wondering what you thought of this watch:

Link removed as per forum rules.... HERE

Also, do you know a good resource for the history of German Pilot Watches from WWII and the many reproductions that seem to be out now? Thank you in advance.

Paul


----------



## Merlin (Mar 7, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering what you thought of this watch:
> 
> ...


S


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a 42mm Laco modern one... search on my name in sales and you should find it. I sold it cos I wanted a real one and the modern repros didnt cut it. So I bought the real thing... do a search on me in General and you should find it, it was a couple of months back.

Ive seen some of the modern repros which sucked and some that were cool. The modern Laco's that us ethe old parts were ok but lacked 'age' and history. My original Laco is superbly built and could tell many many stories. Its also pretty wearable and keeps great time.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jons ex Laco,now in my posession but on a different strap to the one pictured and one of my favourite watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im glad youre still enjoying it Andy! That was the best of all the modern 42mm ones imho. The larger modern ones now have some competition but in 42mm the original non logo dial one is still the best... the lume is superb but the date bugged me all cos I read John's write up and realised what it was that bugged me about the dial... once i 'knew' it bugged me more... LOL


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

I really like my Stowa Airman. As for history, just google B-Uhr and you'll learn a lot. Helps if you can read German, but babelfish works wonders too.










Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I just got new German Pilot watch.

It's an *Archimede Pilot* 42mm case with ETA 2824 movement. I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Ricster, I love the crown, isnt the other one 47mm ? Thats the one I want


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Very nice Ricster, I love the crown, isnt the other one 47mm ? Thats the one I want


No Jase, this is the bigger one of the Archimede Pilots, the other is 39mm also called Pilot M.

I love the crown too









I thought my 42mm one was big but 47mm?














I'm sure it would look great.

I've heard that some pilot watches are 55mm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhh Im thinking of something else similar......

Cant quite place it......

Ahhh yes Im thinking of the Azimuth Bombardier.... ( with the upside down triange )


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ahhhh Im thinking of something else similar......
> 
> Cant quite place it......


This?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Boyeeeeeeeee!


----------

